
NZ government leaks on TPP: copyright terms will go to life plus 70 years - sea6ear
http://boingboing.net/2015/10/06/nz-government-leaks-on-tpp-co.html
======
marssaxman
Why not 700 years? 7000? We all know that in practice they're going to keep
extending it every time early-20th-century works near the end of copyright, so
why not just own up to it?

